# Brand new Nook Color for $200 at barnes & noble ebay store (deal over)



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Barnes-%26-Noble-Nook-Color-Wi-Fi-eReader-w-$50-Coupon/290535929095?afepn=5335869999&campid=5335869999&PID=1225267

Alas, the deal is over! I hope those who wanted one got one!

Note the $50 off code listed just below the product name. The item condition is "new", not refurbished. I have no idea how long this will last, and I haven't tried it as I've concluded I've got enough electronic gizmos already. I'm just posting the link from another forum, after seeing news articles talking about this price.

EDIT--I'm not sure why the link above doesn't work properly, but cutting and pasting it into your browser will work, I tried it.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Try this link

http://cgi.ebay.com/Barnes-%26-Noble...n/290535929095


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am weak!  I've thought for a long time that the Nook Color would make a better tablet for traveling than my ipad does(in the sense that it is smaller, yet still has a much bigger screen than my phone, and it is cheaper if something bad happens while traveling).  So I just went and ordered one on ebay.  When I happened to check on this, the item showed only forty minutes remaining on ebay, which I assume means the $50 discount is about to go away, so my timing was actually quite good for a "weak" person!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am weak! I've thought for a long time that the Nook Color would make a better tablet for traveling than my ipad does(in the sense that it is smaller, yet still has a much bigger screen than my phone, and it is cheaper if something bad happens while traveling). So I just went and ordered one on ebay. When I happened to check on this, the item showed only forty minutes remaining on ebay, which I assume means the $50 discount is about to go away, so my timing was actually quite good for a "weak" person!


I am glad to hear that you bought one since you tempted me so much with it. Like you, I have for awhile now thought that a Nook Color would supplement my iPad, Kindle,Android phone and Sony reader nicely. Just Monday, before you posted the ebay deal, I had emailed someone on Craigslist about their used NookColor. This is a better price than theirs was and this is new.  It made me happy when I read your post that they had told me that their Nook Color was already sold.  I will be looking forward to hearing how you like the Nook Color as opposed to your iPad and Android phone. (Both of which I know you really like) Are you planning to root it? If so, are you going to root it using the dual boot on sd or are you going to root the internal drive on the Nook Color?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

They must be just messing with us.  The coupon code deal still appears plus at one time yesterday it said limited quantities then later it said more than 10 available now it is back to limited quantities.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw that as well and was thinking maybe I should get it especially if Apple does it thing with the nook reader like they are for the kindle app. I would hate to lose my nook books if they pull the app. Some of the nookbooks are not available in kindle format and haven't been for almost a year now.

Also am wondering if this means they are coming out with a new nook color soon!


What to do, What to do?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

B&N works fast, I ordered at 10 AM, and at 5PM I have a UPS tracking number.  Nook Color watch, whee!

I do intend to root, I'd like to root to Honeycomb, since it is designed For tablets,but I understand the Honeycomb for Nook root available Bowie from a prerelease version of Honeycomb, so not fully mature. Decisions, decisions.  I've seen repeated claims that it is very difficult to truly brick the NC, which is reassuring.

Once I have my NC in hand, I'll report back here on my experience, but there are no guarantees how long the $50 off deal will last!

And now I gotta get a fast micro SD card, too.....


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I waited and eventually caved too ...last night (auction ended this morning around 8:00 March 3rd as scheduled...they had 12,000 available and sold almost 11,000 units).    

Speculation is that it was time around the iPad 2 announcement and the anticipated wave of other new tablets/price drops....more so than a new Nook Color.  A grab at market share but time will tell.

I don't own an iPad...too expensive and large for my needs (I still haven't figured out why I need a tablet haha).  But I bought it on the anticipation that I won't find a better piece of hardware for the price and the positive stories on how easy it is to root (I usually avoid rooting a device for fear of bricking it).

My netbook recently failed just short of the 2 year square trade warranty (they are fantastic btw)...so I had money burning a hole in my pocket.  My plan had been to wait until later in the year as tablets will get cheaper and better...but I am weak  

Please let me know if you find any good deals on a fast micro sd card.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay this is a dumb question but what is the purpose for "rooting" a nook?  Also if you do that can you import itunes movies, etc on it?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Okay this is a dumb question but what is the purpose for "rooting" a nook? Also if you do that can you import itunes movies, etc on it?


A short answer is so you can run all sorts of Android apps and widgets, including different browsers and video players, as well as games on it. What I'm thinking of doing isn't technically rooting, but installing a different operating system on an SD card and booting off the SD card as we did off of floppy drives on PCs in the bad old days. Here's an article with more:

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/guides/2011/02/howto-root-a-nook-color-to-transform-it-into-an-android-tablet.ars


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

A few Aussies have bought this from eBay and are anxiously waiting delivery.  I bought one a couple of weeks ago and had it rooted straightaway.  So much fun in the market place and with beautiful widgets, I have the best screensavers...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> A few Aussies have bought this from eBay and are anxiously waiting delivery. I bought one a couple of weeks ago and had it rooted straightaway. So much fun in the market place and with beautiful widgets, I have the best screensavers...


UPS tracking says mine is now in Wichita, Kansas (about 150 miles away), so it should be here on schedule Monday! I'm looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> UPS tracking says mine is now in Wichita, Kansas (about 150 miles away), so it should be here on schedule Monday! I'm looking forward to playing with it.


I can't wait to hear what you think and which root process you decide to take. I did the Honeycomb boot from micro sd card on mine yesterday. It looked pretty cool. I have ordered a new micro sd card, but got impatient to try it so I just used a smaller (4G) micro sd card that I already had. I haven't tried to load any apps since I don't have a larger micro sd card to use right now. I also am not sure if I totally understand HOW to load apps using the micro sd boot as opposed to rooting the internal hard drive. Hence my eagerness to hear what you do. : ) LIke you, I also have an iPad and and Android phone so right now I am not even sure what I am wanting to do with this little gadget. I just couldn't resist getting it with the deal on ebay.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think and which root process you decide to take. I did the Honeycomb boot from micro sd card on mine yesterday. It looked pretty cool. I have ordered a new micro sd card, but got impatient to try it so I just used a smaller (4G) micro sd card that I already had. I haven't tried to load any apps since I don't have a larger micro sd card to use right now. I also am not sure if I totally understand HOW to load apps using the micro sd boot as opposed to rooting the internal hard drive. Hence my eagerness to hear what you do. : ) LIke you, I also have an iPad and and Android phone so right now I am not even sure what I am wanting to do with this little gadget. I just couldn't resist getting it with the deal on ebay.


I'm going to at least make an effort to install Honeycomb on an SD card and use it to boot mine up without messing with the original B&N Nook software on the device itself. This seems like a pretty safe way to do things, and it will let me keep the Nook features and get cheap espresso (or whatever) and browse ebooks when I take it to the B&N store. From what I've read, this seems to be working fairly easily for some people, and seems impossible for others. Looks like quirks of individual desktop computers people are working on is part of determining whether it works easily or not. I'll at least give it a try, if it doesn't work I'll wait for the B&N app store for the device!

I ordered a 16 gig Class VI SD card, but that won't be here till Thursday or Friday of next week. Which is okay, I want a couple of days to get used to the basic NC anyway!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Based on what I've seen in other forums, if you ordered one of these late in the "auction", you may want to watch your email.  I've seen a couple of people who claim they ordered late, and have received emails from B&N stating that the demand outran their supply, and there will be a delay in shipping, BUT giving a $10 B&N gift certificate as compensation!  So don't assume email from B&N is junk if you ordered one of these late.

I had a twenty dollar B&N gift certificate I'd bought for ten bucks as a Groupon promotion recently, now I'm glad I got it and didn't use it for something else.  I went ahead and bought "The Guns of August" on my Android Nook app just to have something to read on the native B&N reader, and will probably use the remaining twelve bucks on NookBooks.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm going to at least make an effort to install Honeycomb on an SD card and use it to boot mine up without messing with the original B&N Nook software on the device itself. This seems like a pretty safe way to do things, and it will let me keep the Nook features and get cheap espresso (or whatever) and browse ebooks when I take it to the B&N store. From what I've read, this seems to be working fairly easily for some people, and seems impossible for others. Looks like quirks of individual desktop computers people Aare working on is part of determining whether it works easily or not. I'll at least give it a try, if it doesn't work I'll wait for the B&N app store for the device!
> 
> I ordered a 16 gig Class VI SD card, but that won't be here till Thursday or Friday of next week. Which is okay, I want a couple of days to get used to the basic NC anyway!


I don't think you'll have any problem loading Honeycomb to your micro sd card. I have a Windows 7 pc and it loaded without a hitch . Like you, I want to keep the stock Barnes & Noble rom on my internal hard drive. I have played with my Nook Color booting it both ways since I put Honeycomb on my micro sd. It works flawlessly to boot either wary depending on whether or not the card is inserted. I'll be curious to see if you can hold off trying Honeycomb until your new micro sd card arrives . : )


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Based on what I've seen in other forums, if you ordered one of these late in the "auction", you may want to watch your email. I've seen a couple of people who claim they ordered late, and have received emails from B&N stating that the demand outran their supply, and there will be a delay in shipping, BUT giving a $10 B&N gift certificate as compensation! So don't assume email from B&N is junk if you ordered one of these late.
> 
> I had a twenty dollar B&N gift certificate I'd bought for ten bucks as a Groupon promotion recently, now I'm glad I got it and didn't use it for something else.


My order went in very late Wednesday evening and much to my surprise, I had it on Friday. Perhaps they were shipping from multiple distribution centers.

I went to B&N yesterday and used my Groupon for a cover. I was originally going to go for a sleeve but quickly changed my mind.

I was going to wait a few weeks before rooting (my new sd card, see if the B&N issued its rumored update, make sure there were no issues with the unit, and let HC mature a little more) but am already kind of bored with it out of the box. I got a trial newspaper subscription to hold me over but am not impressed with the navigation, so I won't be using it to replace my paper delivery.

I did a little reading last night...it looked like with Froyo, you still needed to run autonooter first to install the apps store (not sure if this is correct, just the impression I got).

Now it seems that perhaps with HC you don't need to do this as the latest version includes the apps store (although some apps don't show yet for HC)? Is that correct? 
So you can run HC from the microSD card without touching the native firmware/os at all? If so, I may play a little earlier than planned.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Whee! I'm posting this on my new Nook Color!  Setup was ridiculously simple, wifi connection was easy, and I'm gonna let it charge while I go back to work.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Whee! I'm posting this on my new Nook Color! Setup was ridiculously simple, wifi connection was easy, and I'm gonna let it charge while I go back to work.


YAY!!! I'm glad you received yours. It really is a nice little device isn't it?  Keep s posted about whether/when you root and which root you use.


----------

